# [SOLVED] Call of Duty 4- Choppy Performance- please help =(



## Arnack (Apr 19, 2006)

I recently purchased CoD4 for the PC. At first it was REALLY choppy, but I ended up fixing the settings to make it OK. But the problem is that I can play CoD4 easily in servers that don't have a lot of players (10-25 or so), but when I go into bigger servers, it starts to get really choppy. My ping stays around 70-130, so I think it's good.

Specs:
Nvidia GeForce 7500 LE
AMD Athlon 64 Processor 
2.20 GHz, 1.00 GB RAM

Any ideas?


----------



## Arnack (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: Call of Duty 4- Choppy Performance- please help =(*

I didn't see an edit button, but I forgot to add: Singleplayer is fine, it's jsut Multiplayer that is choppy.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: Call of Duty 4- Choppy Performance- please help =(*

id say its the video card having to deal with way more players on the screen.


----------



## Arnack (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: Call of Duty 4- Choppy Performance- please help =(*

So what should I do about that?


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: Call of Duty 4- Choppy Performance- please help =(*

upgrade your video card


----------



## Arnack (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: Call of Duty 4- Choppy Performance- please help =(*

Well single player works fine.. it's just maps with lots of people or maps with snow/dust/rain.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: Call of Duty 4- Choppy Performance- please help =(*

its a integrated and i would expect that would be it....


----------



## Arnack (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: Call of Duty 4- Choppy Performance- please help =(*

So if you were to say updating my video card would definitely work, what would you suggest?


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: Call of Duty 4- Choppy Performance- please help =(*

um what motherboard do you have?


----------



## Arnack (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: Call of Duty 4- Choppy Performance- please help =(*

My motherboard manufacturer did not put the motherboard ID or name on it...


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: Call of Duty 4- Choppy Performance- please help =(*

do you have a prebuilt machine like an hp,dell,etc etc?


----------



## Arnack (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: Call of Duty 4- Choppy Performance- please help =(*

I made my own machine at the HP website.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: Call of Duty 4- Choppy Performance- please help =(*

ok so its a prebuilt as in someone else "hp" built it.what model is that hp?


----------



## Arnack (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: Call of Duty 4- Choppy Performance- please help =(*

HP Pavilion a1620e


----------



## Arnack (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: Call of Duty 4- Choppy Performance- please help =(*

Okay, now I think it IS the graphics card, because in single player I changed it to the right resolution, and it's laggy now. What is a good, cheap graphics card you guys recommend?


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: Call of Duty 4- Choppy Performance- please help =(*

Whats the price range? You probably need a power supply upgrade to that normally goes along with a videocard upgrade.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: Call of Duty 4- Choppy Performance- please help =(*



1 g0t 0wn3d said:


> Whats the price range? You probably need a power supply upgrade to that normally goes along with a videocard upgrade.



i agree with owned.you need to set a budget,and get a power supply as well.i have confirmed on the hp website you do have a pci-express slot free for a video card.once you set a budget let us know we can help you pick the proper parts.


----------



## Arnack (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: Call of Duty 4- Choppy Performance- please help =(*



pharoah said:


> i agree with owned.you need to set a budget,and get a power supply as well.i have confirmed on the hp website you do have a pci-express slot free for a video card.once you set a budget let us know we can help you pick the proper parts.


Thanks guys, I plan on getting it for Christmas, so probably 50$-150$ or so. I mean.. eBay is fine, as well. lol


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: Call of Duty 4- Choppy Performance- please help =(*

alrighty well merry christmas to the computer.:grin:


----------

